# New with Hedgies



## LoboGfx (May 23, 2010)

Hello, I got a Hedgehog for someone that did not want it anymore... I feed him/her with 15 mealworms everyday and 2-4 crickets. My question is.. can I give him/her Roaches? (Dubias for example). Also, how much mealies are too much? The hedgies eats them right away and still looks for more, yesterday I gave him/her around 20, all of them gone in seconds.. but still looks for more. I have been reading a lot since I got it. they give him/her 12 mealies daily.. Some webs I found said only 3-5 .. the I found this site and decide to join and learn from experienced owners. Im not sure if its Fem or Male... She still afraid of me either because she/he is not use to b handled or because Im new in her/his life..


Thanks in advance to all the answers =)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think I remember hearing that a few members on here do give Roaches to eat so I think that they would be okay as long as they were farm raised and not from outside  For the amount of mealies its hard to say because some give 2-4 as a snack but I have noticed that mine tends to me more active on nights that he receives more insects. I think the biggest thing is if the hedgie tends to be overweight a lot of mealies can add to the problem. I think there are some that do give more insects and approach them more as a supplement to their diet instead of a snack so hopefully there will be more opinions. I'm still looking into this myself but don't have near the hedgie experience others on here have so I'd wait to be sure. I give between 5-10 a night along with his normal food


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What are you feeding in addition to the insects? Do you know how much the hedgie weighs? (you can use a kitchen/postal scale)

Yes, roaches are fine to feed, so long as they are raised for pet food. Make sure they are under 1" though, otherwise the hedgie might not recognise it as food, or would kill it and then not eat it because of how big it is.


----------



## LoboGfx (May 23, 2010)

I do not know the weight.. my scale ran out of battery, I'll weight him/her tomorrow... I tried to give him/her some carrots (chopped) but did no eat them... should I mix them with the mealies? ... right know Im giving him mealies and crickets... 7-10 meals and 2-3 crickets (Small/Med Size) Daily ...


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Lobo, I believe LG was asking was about what kind of food mix do you have your hedgie eating. From the sound of it, you are not giving your hedgie any kind of food outside of insects. This concerns me, and I am sure most of the people on this forum, greatly. Hedgehogs must have a constant source of food. Now, this does not mean that you should run to the local pet store and buy the latest "Hedgehog formula" because most commercial hedgehog foods are junk. Instead most people here feed their hedgies a mix of various high quality cats foods, a list of which can be found here:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

This mix is supplemented with bugs, not the other way around.

Good luck!

EDITED to fix spelling mistakes.


----------



## LoboGfx (May 23, 2010)

I got the hedge from someone that was going to let it go to the wild, I found the ad in CL, and reply to it. I did not want the hedge be in the wild. When I went to pick it up, it was a girl (Around 16-17) and says she did not want it anymore (I figure because the hedge wasnt tame... and always went into defense)... the lil guy/girl has been in my possession for 3 days, he/she is gettin use to me.. I have been following the step to taming him/her and so far, everything is going smoothly..


To the topic:..
I see.. I will check that list and get what he/she needs A soon as I can, thank you all =)


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Now I have to ask...
Is this a European hedgehog? Or an African Pygmy Hedgehog?


----------



## LoboGfx (May 23, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Now I have to ask...
> Is this a European hedgehog? Or an African Pygmy Hedgehog?


Its an African Hedgie..

Ok, from the list, anything withing the green font is ok for the lil fellas, right? I call some pet stores and they carry "Royal Canin Feline Health Nutrition Indoor Adult 27", that will be fine for him/her, right? I cant go to the store (Im at work right know) but I cant get it tomorrow


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

If you can, try to provide a mix of three different cat foods to try and cover all the nurient bases. (Plus bugs as -treats- and veggies if your hedgie will eat them.) Make sure though that the fat content of the cat food is at or below 15%.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the poor little hedgie has been on a horrific diet for quite a while, if that's what the last owner was feeding. You will definitely want to go buy a good mix of cat foods, but remember to *gradually* introduce them one at a time. That should be the staple of your hedgie's diet, with insects as treats only. With how little s/he has been getting, they are likely to gorge themselves at first out of starvation. Try to ease them into it the best you can, to avoid digestive upsets.


----------



## LoboGfx (May 23, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> Sounds like the poor little hedgie has been on a horrific diet for quite a while, if that's what the last owner was feeding. You will definitely want to go buy a good mix of cat foods, but remember to *gradually* introduce them one at a time. That should be the staple of your hedgie's diet, with insects as treats only. With how little s/he has been getting, they are likely to gorge themselves at first out of starvation. Try to ease them into it the best you can, to avoid digestive upsets.


Yep, last owner told me to feed him/her 10-12 mealies daily..and just once in a while give him/her cook meat (But I havent try to give that)


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! :shock: Poor hungry hedgie!!


----------



## LoboGfx (May 23, 2010)

I went today to look for some brands.. the best I could find (And of course bought it) was "Blue Buffalo Longevity For Mature Cats".. I mix some cat food with mealies (3-5 meals) and s/he ate them with gusto =D... but that "digestive upsets" you talk about concerns me... if that happen what should I do? Also, how can I identify those "upsets"?

Here a pic of cookie feasting on the mix =D:


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

The digestive upsets will be runny poop. If that happens, I think you ease off the new food a little bit, but I'm not sure in this case because your hedgie has been so malnourished. When I added new food to my Basil's diet, he had one "day" of softer (and REALLY SMELLY) poo but was fine the next day.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Cute pic. He/she must be hungry, to shove his/her whole face in there like that.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the upset tummy with your hedgie, I think what's most important here in that she eats. If you do notice diarrhea, you can always buy a can of plain pumpkin (baking section of your grocery store) and offer her a litte bit. Pumpkin helps with diarrhea and constipation, so you can freeze whatever you don't use, as it's great to have on hand.

Blue Longevity Mature is a decent food, it has a fairly low fat content however (8-9% I think) so you may want to also add some kitten food into the mix after she's adjusted to the new food...if you think she's underweight. Do you have a better pic?

If her sides seem like this --> )( then she is underweight. I would assume she would be from only having 10-15 mealies per night, but then again maybe eating just mealies has made her chubby. If she's not underweight, then the fat content is fine.


----------

